# Abu Dhabi salary?



## Chap84

Hi, 

Iv been offered a position in the UAE with a company based in Abu Dhabi. I'm just a little concerned of the salary that's been offered witch is:

AED 102,000 basic
AED 54,000 accommodation 
AED 6000 displacement allowance
Plus 1 return flight split between 12 months
And company car and fuel card supplied
Medical and life insurance included plus all visa cost's.
Plus 5.0% bonus 

I'm single so will only be looking for 1 bed apartment in Abu Dhabi, working as a tutor in construction industry and will involve traveling around all the UAE.

Is this a wage that is confutable to live and save on?
Is it offer good or bad?

To me it is much lower than I was expecting! But I'm unsure of cost of living..,.


----------



## T virus

Depends on how much you want to spend really, Ive only just come over (3 weeks) and Im in a similar position so hope the following helps

Appartment that I have is around DH60,000 nice apartment but you can get cheaper, but you then have to buy furniture ect. TV was around DH1750 sofa DH2500 you will need around DH15000 to have it furnished which you have to get yourself and depends on what you want. Check Eithard plasa or similar for people moving and selling everything can get a bargin but don't count on it. Then the internet from Etislat is around DH300 per month at 10mbs. The appartements are electric and cost can vary but allow around DH250 a month for this, not sure on water as think this has been included in Tenancy. I don't know about Telly yet it appear you can only get it from Etilsat but again costs more money I don't know how to get it otherwise

Food (as you will need to cook for yourself) is more expensive than the UK, around 10 to 20% more Ive found so far. There is no Asda or tescos buy one get one free offers really. eg Coke DH1.5, Frozen pizza DH25 annoying as it say 2.99 pounds on the box. Im trying to get by with DH500 per week but it can be hard but includes laundry and my bills. Most importantly Beer is expensive DH7 to 8 per can and Malbro lights are DH9 per 20

I too have been told I get a fuel card ADNOC stations only take cash I have found but fuel is very cheap

Basically it will cost you more to live than the UK but the food is better tasting, the weather is great not sure about the people as it does appear to be mainly couples with kids where I live so they don't really talk to me and no local pub which I miss


----------



## mgb

Chap84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iv been offered a position in the UAE with a company based in Abu Dhabi. I'm just a little concerned of the salary that's been offered witch is:
> 
> AED 102,000 basic
> AED 54,000 accommodation
> AED 6000 displacement allowance
> Plus 1 return flight split between 12 months
> And company car and fuel card supplied
> Medical and life insurance included plus all visa cost's.
> Plus 5.0% bonus
> 
> I'm single so will only be looking for 1 bed apartment in Abu Dhabi, working as a tutor in construction industry and will involve traveling around all the UAE.
> 
> Is this a wage that is confutable to live and save on?
> Is it offer good or bad?
> 
> To me it is much lower than I was expecting! But I'm unsure of cost of living..,.



How old are you? Education level? Years of experience? 

It does seem a bit low and unless you are frugal chances are you wont be able to save significantly.


----------



## Chap84

mgb said:


> How old are you? Education level? Years of experience?
> 
> It does seem a bit low and unless you are frugal chances are you wont be able to save significantly.


Thanks for the reply's I'm 29 years old and iv got 12 years experience in the industry but none in tutoring. I'm qualified to NVQ level 2 in the uk.


----------



## rednelly84

This is a very low offer, don't accept. Your accommodation allowance is also very small meaning you'll find choices of apartments limited and probably off island. Not where a single guy wants to be.


----------



## Bilalahmad

I am an IT engineer with 5 years of experience (specializing in ERP). Can anyone please tell me what is a good salary for someone with my qualification and experience. I have couple of offers from companies in Abu Dhabi. And I plan to move to UAE (Abu Dhabi or Dubai) with my wife. Since I am not aware of the cost of living there I am unable to negotiate with the companies. Request the forum members to please help urgently.


----------



## AlexDhabi

rednelly84 said:


> This is a very low offer, don't accept. Your accommodation allowance is also very small meaning you'll find choices of apartments limited and probably off island. Not where a single guy wants to be.


Totally agree with this advice to the OP. I am assuming from the offer this is for a teaching position in a private school. I strongly recommend you hold out for a higher accommodation allowance 70,000 AED per year minimum and minimum 10,000 AED per month salary. Otherwise you will struggle to buy a car or have a reasonable lifestyle. This advice is based on you being from the UK.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Bilalahmad said:


> I am an IT engineer with 5 years of experience (specializing in ERP). Can anyone please tell me what is a good salary for someone with my qualification and experience. I have couple of offers from companies in Abu Dhabi. And I plan to move to UAE (Abu Dhabi or Dubai) with my wife. Since I am not aware of the cost of living there I am unable to negotiate with the companies. Request the forum members to please help urgently.


Sorry I don't know any specific advice for ERP/IT engineers in private companies but I can warn you that salaries are usually based on both nationality and a little more than your existing salary in your home country. Cost of living is high although if you are prepared to be frugal you can save money.


----------



## Chap84

rednelly84 said:


> This is a very low offer, don't accept. Your accommodation allowance is also very small meaning you'll find choices of apartments limited and probably off island. Not where a single guy wants to be.


Hi thanks for your reply, I also thought it was very low but wasn't sure on living expenses. I have spoken to them again twice today and was also offered another 6000 AED for furniture allowance which is only claimable at the end of each year? The contract is ongoing but will be reviewed every January. I was advised to look for apartments in Al Reef ? I don't think I'm going to take this job offer on this salary.


----------



## Chap84

AlexDhabi said:


> Totally agree with this advice to the OP. I am assuming from the offer this is for a teaching position in a private school. I strongly recommend you hold out for a higher accommodation allowance 70,000 AED per year minimum and minimum 10,000 AED per month salary. Otherwise you will struggle to buy a car or have a reasonable lifestyle. This advice is based on you being from the UK.


The offer is mostly construction site based for a major international construction materials manufacturer?

I also thought I was a very low offer as I thought it would come somewhere very close or more than my current uk salary, would that have been right?


----------



## mgb

Chap84 said:


> The offer is mostly construction site based for a major international construction materials manufacturer?
> 
> I also thought I was a very low offer as I thought it would come somewhere very close or more than my current uk salary, would that have been right?


you need more than your uk salary, although you won't pay tax there are other costs here, including considerable set-up costs.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Chap84 said:


> I also thought I was a very low offer as I thought it would come somewhere very close or more than my current uk salary, would that have been right?


As a rule of thumb to people coming to Abu Dhabi from the UK I would advise your basic should the same as your UK salary (before tax) plus around 10 to 20% extra, assuming there is a separate housing allowance. That way you should be able to meet the costs of things that cost more here (clothing, food and entertainment for example) and also still not put you out of pocket if/when the exchange rates move against you. I have seen many fluctuations over time and if you are servicing debts like loans or mortgages it can get really difficult if you don't make provision for it. Most companies only give modest pay rises so you have to start on the right salary from day 1.
Sorry about my previous comments/questions as you did say you were instructing not teaching, but from what I can see the package you have been offered is lower than the lowest paid UK teachers here (teachers being among the lowest paid of my UK friends) which is what I am comparing it to. You would not have anything near to UK standards of accommodation at 54,000 Dhs per year.


----------



## Chap84

AlexDhabi said:


> As a rule of thumb to people coming to Abu Dhabi from the UK I would advise your basic should the same as your UK salary (before tax) plus around 10 to 20% extra, assuming there is a separate housing allowance. That way you should be able to meet the costs of things that cost more here (clothing, food and entertainment for example) and also still not put you out of pocket if/when the exchange rates move against you. I have seen many fluctuations over time and if you are servicing debts like loans or mortgages it can get really difficult if you don't make provision for it. Most companies only give modest pay rises so you have to start on the right salary from day 1.
> Sorry about my previous comments/questions as you did say you were instructing not teaching, but from what I can see the package you have been offered is lower than the lowest paid UK teachers here (teachers being among the lowest paid of my UK friends) which is what I am comparing it to. You would not have anything near to UK standards of accommodation at 54,000 Dhs per year.


Thankyou for the advice I have spoken to the HR department this morning and explained to them that I thought the offer was very low and I declined the offer! There answer was they think its an acceptable offer and they have already had to stretch the budget but they would see what they could do? They also asked how much I was looking for? 

In regards to the accommodation allowance, I also said from the searching I have done that AED 54000 was not acceptable as I would struggle to find decent accommodation and would end up using my salary to fund the excess. The said they could easily alter the allowance? That shouldn't be a problem.

Would it be cheaper to live somewhere between Abu Dhabi and dubia? And would anyone suggest any names of places to look at?


----------



## AlexDhabi

There is nowhere suitable between Dubai and Abu Dhabi, unless you want to live out in the sticks (like Al Reef). You could live in Dubai which is cheaper than AD (but not a lot cheaper rent these days as rents are rising there) and the commute is horrible/dangerous. If you don't mind living in an older building you can get an apartment in your budget, but you may not like it. Downsides include: paying for parking, pay more for electric bills (air con not as efficient maybe only single glazing), more pests, bad smells (common areas, neighbours cooking), usually badly maintained and probably no security guard. You can live further out like Khalifa or Mohamed Bin Zayed city with better quality apartment but no social life (hassle of getting a taxi if you want to go out for a drink).
New complexes where flats cost more have pool and gym, covered allocated parking, on-site security and maintenance, etc.


----------



## AUH newbie

Hi, 

Can anyone give any advise as I have been given an offer to move out from the uk.... 

My housing, car, medical is all covered seperately. So my basic of 17,000 per month is just for food, going out, gym and general living. It will just be myself, will I have a good standard of living with that and still be able to save some? 

Many thanks


----------



## norampin

AUH newbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give any advise as I have been given an offer to move out from the uk....
> 
> My housing, car, medical is all covered seperately. So my basic of 17,000 per month is just for food, going out, gym and general living. It will just be myself, will I have a good standard of living with that and still be able to save some?
> 
> Many thanks


17k is more than enough for food etc....

A weekly shop for a family of 4 is around 400dhs.
Meal out for two without alcohol in a 5* around 250 each.


----------



## AlexDhabi

A weekly shop for a family of 4 is around 400dhs???

I guess it depends on your lifestyle but I spend at least 500 Dhs on my weekly supermarket bills - and that is for one person!

But I do agree that one person can live on 17K per month.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> There is nowhere suitable between Dubai and Abu Dhabi, unless you want to live out in the sticks (like Al Reef). You could live in Dubai which is cheaper than AD (but not a lot cheaper rent these days as rents are rising there) and the commute is horrible/dangerous. If you don't mind living in an older building you can get an apartment in your budget, but you may not like it. Downsides include: paying for parking, pay more for electric bills (air con not as efficient maybe only single glazing), more pests, bad smells (common areas, neighbours cooking), usually badly maintained and probably no security guard. You can live further out like Khalifa or Mohamed Bin Zayed city with better quality apartment but no social life (hassle of getting a taxi if you want to go out for a drink).
> New complexes where flats cost more have pool and gym, covered allocated parking, on-site security and maintenance, etc.


al ghadeer is coming on line. if working for government/semi government you have to live in ad if you have ad visa.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> A weekly shop for a family of 4 is around 400dhs???
> 
> I guess it depends on your lifestyle but I spend at least 500 Dhs on my weekly supermarket bills - and that is for one person!
> 
> But I do agree that one person can live on 17K per month.


400dhs..... i can do that in 1 day just buying beef and cheese etc.


----------



## norampin

I didnt mention that one is 4 and the other a toddler.
And we eat out 2-3 times a week.
But still workable i am sure.


----------



## busybee2

T virus said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend really, Ive only just come over (3 weeks) and Im in a similar position so hope the following helps
> 
> Appartment that I have is around DH60,000 nice apartment but you can get cheaper, but you then have to buy furniture ect. TV was around DH1750 sofa DH2500 you will need around DH15000 to have it furnished which you have to get yourself and depends on what you want. Check Eithard plasa or similar for people moving and selling everything can get a bargin but don't count on it. Then the internet from Etislat is around DH300 per month at 10mbs. The appartements are electric and cost can vary but allow around DH250 a month for this, not sure on water as think this has been included in Tenancy. I don't know about Telly yet it appear you can only get it from Etilsat but again costs more money I don't know how to get it otherwise
> 
> Food (as you will need to cook for yourself) is more expensive than the UK, around 10 to 20% more Ive found so far. There is no Asda or tescos buy one get one free offers really. eg Coke DH1.5, Frozen pizza DH25 annoying as it say 2.99 pounds on the box. Im trying to get by with DH500 per week but it can be hard but includes laundry and my bills. Most importantly Beer is expensive DH7 to 8 per can and Malbro lights are DH9 per 20
> 
> I too have been told I get a fuel card ADNOC stations only take cash I have found but fuel is very cheap
> 
> Basically it will cost you more to live than the UK but the food is better tasting, the weather is great not sure about the people as it does appear to be mainly couples with kids where I live so they don't really talk to me and no local pub which I miss


adnoc do take cards.


----------

